
Creating Languages in Racket: Sometimes you just have to make a better mousetrap - CowboyRobot
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2068896
======
mark_l_watson
Great article! I have been using Lisp languages for much of my work since the
early 1980s, and this article is inspiring because instead of just building a
"language" up towards the application domain by adding functions and a few
macros, Racket supports more general creation of new languages.

I just read the article quickly because today is a busy day, but I'm going to
play with this material more this weekend.

------
Kototama
This game example... I think Racket would have been a much better starting
environment than Common Lisp for the book Land of Lisp. You can download the
IDE and get started within a few clicks.

~~~
p4bl0
You're not the only one to think _exactly_ this. Just wait for Realm of
Racket[1,2], as the rest of us :-).

[1] <http://www.realmofracket.com/> [2] <http://twitter.com/realmofracket>

------
itsnotvalid
Arc is currently living within Racket/MrScheme.

~~~
omaranto
Has it moved to Racket, then? As I recall (but I could easily be
misremembering) Arc required some old version of PLT Scheme that still came
with old fashioned mutable pairs. (And I think they switched to immutable
pairs before they switched to the name Racket.)

~~~
noelwelsh
Last I heard it was still on an old version. Arc really should update. For
example, Racket has just changed it's IO system to support epoll/kqueue out of
the box. I expect Hacker News would greatly benefit from this.

~~~
idoh
Arc can run on the latest version of Racket. You have to use Arc 3.1 - that
build is a bit buried on the site: <http://arclanguage.org/item?id=10254>

